# Video Gaming in Austin



## Brother Jason Eddy (Jun 30, 2011)

Brethren,

My Brother-in-law (a non-Mason) is moving to Austin in the next few months and hopes to get into the video game industry.  Are there any Brothers on here that are in that industry or might have some contacts that he can get in touch with?  Any help/advice is appreciated.  

Your Brother,

Jason


----------



## gnarledrose (Jun 30, 2011)

A good friend of mine lived in Austin for a while and worked through a company called Volt which provided people to go work under Blizzard Entertainment as tech support for World of Warcraft; According to him, you actually have the chance to move up into the Blizzard ranks proper if you stick around long enough.


----------



## Brother Jason Eddy (Jun 30, 2011)

Brother, 

That is great!  Do you have the name of a contact or should he just look up Volt?  I appreciate your help!

Fraternally,

Jason


----------



## gnarledrose (Jun 30, 2011)

http://www.volt.com/jobs/index.aspx
That should get your brother-in-law started.


----------



## Brother Jason Eddy (Jun 30, 2011)

I will pass it along, Brother...thanks again.

http://www.masonsoftexas.com/newreply.php?p=66583&noquote=1


----------



## MikeMay (Jun 30, 2011)

Brother Jason Eddy said:


> ...and hopes to get into the video game industry.



Does your brother in law have any experience in Game programming? Artistic design? Game Play Design? Testing?
I know a few people here in Austin that have worked in the game industry since the 90's and it can be cutthroat, even for the talented.  They might be interested in talking with him if he has a resume and something to show off any skills.  PM me if he's interested.


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey Mikie!

I got a few friends back home on the bayou who have lots of experience in the _*gaming*_ bidness.  

Let's see:  they usually work out of a phone booth.  Oh yeah ... I'll get back to you with the number on a PM.

:40:


----------



## tbone1321 (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't have any friends in the industry but here is a list of all of the developers in the area

http://www.gamedevmap.com/index.php?tool=location&query=Austin


----------



## Brother Jason Eddy (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you, Brother...I will pass that along.

Jason


----------



## Brother Jason Eddy (Dec 21, 2011)

My Brother-in-Law is now relocated to Austin.  He developed a game that can be downloaded from his website here: http://www.foomunda1.com/om.html

Any help making connections is really appreciated....

Fraternally,

Jason


----------

